# Rooting LG Enlighten



## anmtrn (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried to root the lg enlighten, i have been trying to root this phone, i tried Gingerbreak, and the superoneclick root but nothing works so far, i have been looking online for help but there hasn't been much to go on. If anyone could help me out it would be awesome. thnks


----------



## Destrto (Jul 31, 2012)

anmtrn said:


> Has anyone tried to root the lg enlighten, i have been trying to root this phone, i tried Gingerbreak, and the superoneclick root but nothing works so far, i have been looking online for help but there hasn't been much to go on. If anyone could help me out it would be awesome. thnks


Even though this looks to be a dead thread, Ive read that the latest OTA update introduced a "fixed" Kernel version that disables Root, permanently.


----------

